# Shit Girl Kayakers Say!



## whitewaterwheat (May 14, 2008)

Shit Girl Kayakers Say! - YouTube

Girls who paddle are awesome!


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

are people still doing these?


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

River rules as they apply to Yakkers.................especially girl yakkers.........

7) Kayakers have a sense of humor.
8) Bouncy boaters do not understand kayaker humor.
9) Never ever respond to an ad for a support boat for 15 kayakers that states "work will be shared equally".
16) Kayakers will always take the last beer.
17) God created Kayakers to test the humor of bouncy boaters.
18) Kayakers created rule 17
26) Neither Kayakers or bouncy boaters understand the river God's sense of humor.
38) Shaving or cutting any body hair on a river trip is bad luck.
39) Women on a river trip enhance the trip.
40) Women on a river trip complicate the logistics of a river trip. See rule 25.
41) Providing a hot beverage to the women on a trip before they get out of their sleeping bags is a good substitute for rule 6.
50) Kayakers are the only people who are allowed to wear a skirt on the river.


----------

